# Not bad for a first try!



## 123fraggle (Feb 20, 2009)

DH and I attended a disc dog trial in Winnipeg this weekend. This is a pic of Karma and I trying Freestyle for the first time. What a blast...and...not bad for an old lady.:rockon:


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

123fraggle said:


> DH and I attended a disc dog trial in Winnipeg this weekend. This is a pic of Karma and I trying Freestyle for the first time. What a blast...and...not bad for an old lady.:rockon:



Sweet!! I love it!!!


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

123fraggle said:


> What a blast...and...not bad for an old lady.:rockon:


Can you clarify ?

Which one are you referring to as "an old lady" ?


Ooops .. :redface: maybe I shouldn't have asked :tape:

:biggrin1: LOL


----------



## 123fraggle (Feb 20, 2009)

> Which one are you referring to as "an old lady" ?
> 
> 
> Ooops .. maybe I shouldn't have asked
> ...


Weeell, Karma the small black and white one is 3 aaaand the crazy lady with the red hat is....???????......:lalala:


----------



## sandydj (Sep 27, 2010)

That is fantastic! Looks like a blast


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

That is so cool! Lars would put me in the hospital if I tried some of that freestyle disc stuff with him. LOL

Thanks for sharing that awesome pic!!


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Freestyle is so fun! Was this a skyhoundz trial? Here's a pic from our latest public routine. Please excuse my getup, it was raining.


----------

